# Okaloosa Island fishing pier



## Bman74 (Jun 24, 2012)

Really considering checking out this place on the 4th of July never done any pier fishing before though. What can I expect to catch, on what baits, and what fishing methods?


----------



## Snapperking (May 30, 2009)

Kings will be out on the end but you will need to be able to catch live bait off the pier or if not soak a dead cigar minnow for them ,Watch the pier rats and what they do.Id say ask them but some are pretty crusty and dont take to non pier rats(tourist ) to well. early morning you can catch spanish(gotchas and bubble rigs) still but will be spotty one min eating the pier down the next no shows .If you got the time and patience an ocassional Tarpon can be hooked to.Here there web site that tells you what has been biting and they will answer questions too http://www.okaloosaislandpier.com/


----------



## almo100 (Mar 1, 2013)

I never got why some pier rats are nasty to tourist. This town has only two things keeping it alive. Military and tourism. Some people just don't get the big picture. It's a shame.


----------

